# Dutch Squatting Film w/ Eng. subtitles!



## Slingshot Collective (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Slingshot Collective (Feb 17, 2016)

For clarification, one of us found this film while reading our review copy of _The City Is Ours_.


----------

